# And you thought you had it bad ...



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

French woman sues husband for lack of sex

I think I'm going to talk to the people that produce Judge Judy, my show "The Love Judge" will be number 1 in the ratings without a doubt.


----------



## Brian. (Aug 5, 2011)

That would never work if the genders were reversed.

And a woman suing a man over *lack* of sex? Come on


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Lol being married makes people nuts.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Brian. said:


> That would never work if the genders were reversed.
> 
> And a woman suing a man over *lack* of sex? Come on


You have a twisted perspective on women and their sexuality, Brian. People in here have told you repeatedly that women are just as sexual as men, including women. And a review of the posts in here shows a pretty good distribution of genders in the "I'm not getting enough" threads.

I'm curious... What's causing you to repeatedly poo-poo the idea that a woman might want to have sex? Past partners? Media?


C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

well, she is french. thats gotta count for something


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

PBear said:


> You have a twisted perspective on women and their sexuality, Brian. People in here have told you repeatedly that women are just as sexual as men, including women. And a review of the posts in here shows a pretty good distribution of genders in the "I'm not getting enough" threads.
> 
> I'm curious... What's causing you to repeatedly poo-poo the idea that a woman might want to have sex? Past partners? Media?
> 
> ...


oh, and brian. yes i felt like he seems to when i first joined this site. i have had my eyes opened tremendously. im guessing he will too


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Brian. said:


> That would never work if the genders were reversed.
> 
> And a woman suing a man over *lack* of sex? Come on


I don`t know where you get your ideas about women but you are destined to die old and very alone.

Most men are clueless about women but as my favorite forefather said "ignorance is preferable to misinformation" or something along those lines.
You my friend are most definitely seriously misinformed.

Take a look around this forum, it`s packed full of women complaining about a lack of sex.

If I cut my wife off it would`t take more than a couple of weeks before it become a BIG problem in our relationship.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

tacoma said:


> I don`t know where you get your ideas about women but you are destined to die old and very alone.
> 
> Most men are clueless about women but as my favorite forefather said "ignorance is preferable to misinformation" or something along those lines.
> You my friend are most definitely seriously misinformed.
> ...


Oh come on, ALL women hate sex and we do it becuase it is part of our "wifely" duties. And we just lay there thinking of England. Might as well screw a knot in a tree, yup that's a wife for ya.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

LOL Nice thread.

I guess I can see suing your husband for lack of sex. lol...as long as it was in the vows. LOL!

Crazy!

I have a high libido, many of my female friends do too...soooo, I don't know where you've been hanging out, Brian.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

Brian. said:


> And a woman suing a man over *lack* of sex? Come on


This would so be me!!! :lol:


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Viagra wasn't invented for sex it was invented for lawyers.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

This article also mentioned another divorce case, I think this would be grounds for an annulment though... "According to Urban Titan, the woman had to bring her husband to court because he refused to bathe for their entire first month of marriage." Yuck. Apparently he had an allergy to water that a doctor confirmed... That just doesn't make sense unless they met and married on the same day, or perhaps his allergy set it the day of the marriage. I don't get it because while they were dating wouldn't she have noticed his "allergy" to bathing?


----------

